# Making sure recycled lumber is safe



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Just curious what people use to make sure there aren't any nails in recycled lumber. I'm talking about old, dirty barn wood type lumber where hidden objects aren't readily apparent. I've seen the hand held wand type metal detectors and wondered if anyone used them or what? 
One nail discovered before going through the planer would pretty much justify the benefit of one. Thanks


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That what you need......and your right....the cost is pretty quickly justified if you hit a nail...


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I have one of the handheld metal scanners and use it all the time. One nail and the tool is demaged.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I rarely use recycled lumber. When I do, I change the table saw blade to a nail finder blade from Harbor Freight. These are the cheapest blades that I can find.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Where would one find a hand held metal detector? I have been using a poor mans version, some rare earth magnets run up and down the wood and looking for unusual things on and in the wood. :blink:


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is the one I ended up with. I'm not a shopper but in one video I watched about this metal detector it said it was ideal for finding nails in reclaimed lumber, that was the tipping point for me. It's very reasonable price was nice too.

Zircon MetalliScanner m40 Handheld Electronic Metal Detector - Amazon.com


----------



## walnutavenue (Nov 9, 2011)

I bought one from rockler, and it hasn't failed me yet. With the sensitivity cranked up it will pick up a staple at least an inch deep. Only problem is that it will start to pick up things like your table saw from so far away it still surprises me. 

Even if you can get the old lumber metal-free there are still lots of things that will wear out a blade fast, like dirt, old paint, or the rust residue from the nails you pulled out. A demolition dedicated blade is a great idea, but I suggest still using a high quality blade. I have a CMT full kerf combination blade that has cut through dozens of nails in its life. Sure it will need sharpening, but sharpening a good blade is cheaper than a cheap replacement. And it will probably take more than one nail encounter to merit sharpening.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, Amazon delivered the one I put a picture of in the post above but it doesn't include a 9v battery because that would run them what? a dime? Anyway I'll get a battery tomorrow if I have to go to the hardware and give it a little test and let everyone know how it works.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Well, Amazon delivered the one I put a picture of in the post above but it doesn't include a 9v battery because that would run them what? a dime? Anyway I'll get a battery tomorrow if I have to go to the hardware and give it a little test and let everyone know how it works.


Based on some of the reviews I read I think they used to include the battery but I asked and every answer I got said they don't include battery. I would be very interested in your test. It looks like a good price.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

w1pers said:


> Based on some of the reviews I read I think they used to include the battery but I asked and every answer I got said they don't include battery. I would be very interested in your test. It looks like a good price.


Yes, even on the package it says "battery not included" but it's a moot point as I am returning the unit. It won't stop beeping or the lights won't stop flashing to get to the "ready" mode regardless of where it is located. It's a great looking unit but did not work. Very disappointing as I want to get some lumber planed for some projects I have planned.

edit: My description makes it sound like the trigger is stuck, this is not the case. When you pull the trigger, that's when the beeping and flashing starts and will not advance to the ready mode.


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Used pallets for years and always use a metal detector. Bought mine years ago from Lee Valley and paid $19.00 for it


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Just checked the 2013 Lee valley catalog and the detector is listed at $21.50 Cnd.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, I'll take a look. It's out of stock at Rockler.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

the few times I've used reclaimed lumber, I pulled as much of the metal as I could find. I also changed my jointer knives and ts blade to stuff which already needed sharpening and just did it. 

the metal in real old nails seems softer and ok to cut. so thats what I've done. I also wear a heavy wool shirt just in case.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Ordered mine from Amazon today. Didn't know HF had one.. oh well..


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

w1pers said:


> Ordered mine from Amazon today. Didn't know HF had one.. oh well..


Did you get the one from Lee Valley or a different one? I'd like to know if it works and how you like it when you get it.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Did you get the one from Lee Valley or a different one? I'd like to know if it works and how you like it when you get it.


Ordered the one you posted. The Zircon. Amazon has a pretty good rtn policy so I figured if I didn't like it I could try the Lee Valley or the HF.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

w1pers said:


> Ordered the one you posted. The Zircon. Amazon has a pretty good rtn policy so I figured if I didn't like it I could try the Lee Valley or the HF.



Yes, Amazon gave me $$ back in less than 20 minutes, they are great about that. Of course, I would much rather had a working MD. I hope you have better luck with yours than I did. I still think it's the coolest looking one but that is secondary to function.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

It got good reviews but we all know that electronics are electronics and sometimes you get bad batches. Hopefully I get one of the good ones.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Finally got my metal detector from Amazon.. not real happy with their shipping practices. Ordered some sand paper along with the metal detector so I could get the "free" shipping. I was in need of some 40 grit for my belt sander anyway so I figured wth... They sat on the order for 5 days before they even pulled the product for shipping. (Both showed in stock when I ordered) Ended up getting them two days past the last expected date. It shipped via fedex to my local post office who then delivered it to me. Strangest process I have seen. I'm not sure if it would have gotten shipped when it did, if I had not contacted them about it. 
But..to the point of the thread and this post... the Zircon seems to work just fine. Tried it on my walls.. Found the studs in the walls and the nails. Then tried it on a couple of pieces of pallet wood. One I was pretty sure had no metal in it and one I knew did have nails. ...found the nails in the wood that had them and no metal in the wood I thought didn't have nails. In fact it keep telling me there was metal in this piece until I realized it was reading the metal in the work table I was sitting it on... easily more than the 4" they claim. I removed it off of that table and... no metal found. I love the pin pointing feature. Works as advertised.
I feel a little more comfortable about working with this recycle wood now.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought a Zircon (?) "Little Wizard" for cleaning up ducks and geese. For many years now, "non-toxic shot" is the law for waterfowl hunting all over North America. For us poor folk, steel shot is what we can afford.
That metal detector can find a steel BB under a pound of hamburger, stacked up 3" thick.
Most everyone will eat any game that I cook. Terribly embarassing to leave any shot in the birds.
Just not the proper thing to do.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

w1pers said:


> Finally got my metal detector from Amazon.. not real happy with their shipping practices. Ordered some sand paper along with the metal detector so I could get the "free" shipping. I was in need of some 40 grit for my belt sander anyway so I figured wth... They sat on the order for 5 days before they even pulled the product for shipping. (Both showed in stock when I ordered) Ended up getting them two days past the last expected date. It shipped via fedex to my local post office who then delivered it to me. Strangest process I have seen. I'm not sure if it would have gotten shipped when it did, if I had not contacted them about it.
> But..to the point of the thread and this post... the Zircon seems to work just fine. Tried it on my walls.. Found the studs in the walls and the nails. Then tried it on a couple of pieces of pallet wood. One I was pretty sure had no metal in it and one I knew did have nails. ...found the nails in the wood that had them and no metal in the wood I thought didn't have nails. In fact it keep telling me there was metal in this piece until I realized it was reading the metal in the work table I was sitting it on... easily more than the 4" they claim. I removed it off of that table and... no metal found. I love the pin pointing feature. Works as advertised.
> I feel a little more comfortable about working with this recycle wood now.


I'm so glad the unit you received works properly. I can't tell you how many times I've ordered a product on the recommendation of others and got a complete lemon. I still don't have any way to check for metal in reclaimed/recycled wood so I'm still looking for a metal detector.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Robson Valley said:


> I bought a Zircon (?) "Little Wizard" for cleaning up ducks and geese. For many years now, "non-toxic shot" is the law for waterfowl hunting all over North America. For us poor folk, steel shot is what we can afford. That metal detector can find a steel BB under a pound of hamburger, stacked up 3" thick. Most everyone will eat any game that I cook. Terribly embarassing to leave any shot in the birds. Just not the proper thing to do.


When I was working for Fish and Game I used my metal detector to find bullet fragments in a couple of poached elk. The Conservation Officers were surprised when I found a bullet half way down the leg opposite of the entry wound.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Robson Valley said:


> I bought a Zircon (?) "Little Wizard" for cleaning up ducks and geese. For many years now, "non-toxic shot" is the law for waterfowl hunting all over North America. For us poor folk, steel shot is what we can afford.
> That metal detector can find a steel BB under a pound of hamburger, stacked up 3" thick.
> Most everyone will eat any game that I cook. Terribly embarassing to leave any shot in the birds.
> Just not the proper thing to do.


Yea, I have had fowl before that still had shot in it... not pleasant. Kind of like eating fish with bones still in it.


----------

